# Arăt



## Jon1970

What does _arăt_ mean in the sentence.

_Arăt _mai mare acum?

The story is aboout a little girl that wants to be taller, so she stands on a stack of books and then says, _Arăt _mai mare acum?

Thanks


----------



## Alawi

look (seem)

I look bigger now?


----------



## mikey21

Do I look bigger now?


----------



## Jon1970

Thank you!

However, when I look in the dictionary, the definition it gives for arat is "ploughing". Where does this word come from?


----------



## mikey21

That is a different word.

"a ara" means "to plow".

"a arăta" (the one you are interested in) means "to seem/to look/to show (as in to point/to point out)".


----------

